# TOVERO and Color Calculators



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I was messing around on a color calculator and tovero wasn't an option so I was wondering what I could use for a tovero? The horse is 80-90 white otherwise bay. Has two blue eyes, brown in flank, and chest shield. She has some brown in her ears and pole so is a medicine hat and has a couple black spots on her nose I believe. Also has a little black under the tail. 

Should I put in Tobianos splash, tobiano frame, or overo frame? 

If it helps she produced a tovero ro when bred to an overo, but with a little more bay color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh and the horse isn't test for LWO, splash, or frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well that's a pretty can of worms. Bred an untested tovero to an overo? I hope it wasn't you who did the breeding.

Until tested, put down tobiano and frame. Sure, sabino or splash are just as likely to be there, but they each have a 50% chance of passing on, and frame is deadly so use that one if in doubt, just to keep it in mind.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course not. I wouldn't do that. I've got common sense. The stud the person crossed her to was I believe negative for a few things? I can't remember what though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It would not be surprising, to not find Tovero on a colour calculator, since it isn't a colour, but an outdated term which some use to cover tobiano and possible other colours. 

You say the horse is white, bay, brown and black. Never heard of such a thing. Can you post pics here, so we can have a look? I'm tending to think the horse is probably a bay/white tobiano, much like the horse in my avatar. To use a colour calculator properly, you need to know what colour your horse is. I presume she has not been tested yet?

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

No it's a bay. I was trying to explain where the color was. This horse will be tested but not sure how to put on a calculator. She's like TinRoses mare Fathom. She used to be on here, but with a slight more color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have a picture, but TinRoses mare is the closest you get to this girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That tells me nothing, unfortunately. Except for Gypsy Horses in the US, no horse of colour should be bred, without knowning the Frame status. Even with solid Paints, they can carry Frame and often do. Since you are obviously breeding, it is important that you know this. Even some obvious Tobianos, can also carry Frame.

Seems odd that you have no pictures of this mare. You should have pictures, just in case of theft. A friend of mine in the UK, had a Gypsy Horse mare who was stolen. She had no pictures and even though she knew who had stolen her, she could never prove the mare was hers. Get some pictures, asap. Doesn't matter if they are conformationally good or not. Just have to show markings.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have a picture due to the fact I haven't bought her as of yet and she's under weight by a good 100lbs. My trainer bought her from some people who couldn't give enough hay and she's extremely passive and the other horses got it. I want to start this all correctly by testing her yes. Her produce record was pretty good. The trainer used to own her I think. She's not a rescue by any means and she's gained most of it back. She's not being bred this year. I'm giving her a good home.

Also, I do believe she could be frame. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I don't have a picture due to the fact I haven't bought her as of yet and she's under weight by a good 100lbs. My trainer bought her from some people who couldn't give enough hay and she's extremely passive and the other horses got it. I want to start this all correctly by testing her yes. *Her produce record was pretty good.* The trainer used to own her I think. She's not a rescue by any means and she's gained most of it back. She's not being bred this year. I'm giving her a good home.
> 
> Also, I do believe she could be frame.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In what way? What breed is she? I presume since she's already been bred several times, she is a registered mare and most likely, someone has already had her tested. You could possibly get those records.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She was bred a couple times(verbally told) . She's an APHA mare named, Pretty Electric. The one offspring she produced a Top 5 PtHA World Champion in SR HUS. I will have to try and pull them up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll either have to call them or wait till Friday to check her records.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like she will be coming home tomorrow. I wasn't told till now. So I will get to know her tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

How exciting. I'll bet you will think of nothing else, until she arrives.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

You've got that right.  It was last minute but since they're going on vacation and his mother feeds they went ahead and let us take her home. I can hardly believe they let us do it. I haven't even made a payment yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

The mare is tobiano and frame for sure. Maybe splash as well. APHA only lists one foal and no APHA points for the foal or the mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

The mare wasn't shown I know. At least now I know how many she had. Her offspring showed in PtHA so maybe they have a record for it. I don't know how that association is put together. I do have pictures(foal) but my cell(phone problems) won't post them on here so I'll post them while I'm on the road with my laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting. Where did you see her?

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Interesting. Where did you see her?
> 
> Lizzie


Are you referring to CCH?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes. I guess we were posting at the same time. I had thought by your posts, that the mare had produced several foals.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I was under the impression she had several foals. What I say on here is what I have been told. I will admit that this foal did get the Top 5 as I've seen the photos myself. The mare is a paint. The geldings name is "You Had It Com En". 

All in all I'm sorry for the wrong impressions. I learned something here tonight too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

No worries. However, I think people have not been telling you the truth about this mare. I hope you are not pay much for her. My granddaughter was_ given_ a palomino/white Paint mare when she lost her old gymkhana Arabian. Perfectly trained and kid safe, with a previous show career. Of course, she will never be bred and besides, we don't consider her breeding quality anyway. But nice horses are out there these days, for little or no money. You mentioned making payments, so I'm hoping you get what you are paying for.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't get her for much. Just had a big truck payment and a boarding payment.

When I first met her I went there as if I was judging a halter class but it was a bit hard when she needs groceries. She has correct legs and a nice wide chest, and seems to have a good hip. It's what I can really judge right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked her up using my APHA plus account and that included a photo as well as photos of horses in her pedigree. Based on that info, I am confident enough to say she is frame in addition to tobiano. Splash is possible, but she doesn't have the usual suspects in her pedigree that are known for carrying splash.

You Had It Com En is her only listed foal. When I get to a computer, I can also search PtHA records.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

So would her status look similar to this a guess? 

nT, nO?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm afraid due to medical issues here we wont be able to get her.  I'm sorry for any false hopes, but I believe God has another plan for us.


----------

